# Angeln um Borkum - geht da was???



## Bjoerrn (22. Juni 2001)

Hallo zusammen!Ich überlege, ob ich im Juli ein paar Tage nach Borkum fahre. Nun habe ich absolut keine Ahnung, ob da angeltechnisch was machbar ist. Hat jemand diesbezüglich vielleicht ein paar Info&acute;s für mich. Würde mich über Erfahrungsberichte, Links etc. zu dem Thema freuen. Gruß
Björn


----------



## Guen (22. Juni 2001)

Hi Bjoerrn !
So richtig Sinn macht das nicht !Kannst vielleicht ein paar Platte fangen !Mein Tip : mit dem Kutter raus auf Makrele !Gruss Guen


----------



## Franky (22. Juni 2001)

Hi Björn,einer meiner Freunde kommt quasi von der Insel! Ich weiß, daß sein Dad ab und an zum Makrelenangeln raus war. Meine Anfrage an ihn ist grade raus - mal sehen, was er sacht...

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Franky (22. Juni 2001)

Hi Björn,hier die Infos, die ich kriegen konnte:die MS Eltra fährt von Borkum Hafen mit Dir raus - 50,- DM soll das wohl kosten.Angeln von den Buhnen wie schon beschrieben - ideal für Platte und evtl. Dorsch...so - ich mußmich zu sputen... Ab zum Trainig...
Unterkünfte:  http://www.borkum.de 

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Guen (22. Juni 2001)

Hi nochmal !
MS ELTRA ,stimmt ,der Kutter lag letzte Woche noch bei uns im Hafen !War vor vielen Jahren DER Kutter auf Grundhai !Leider ist der Besitzer verstorben,Helmut Ney hieß er glaub ich !Ist also ein neuer Skipper,zu dem ich Dir aber nix sagen kann !Aber Haie sind immer noch am Borkumriff,frag mal nach !Gruss Guen


----------



## Hummer (23. Juni 2001)

Hallo Bjoern,es gibt auf der Insel auch einen Süßwassersee, vielleicht solltest Du es dort versuchen - in Fisch&Fang gab es mal eine Rekordmeldung, habe aber die Fischart vergessen.
Ansonsten gibt es auf der Insel Buhnen, auf denen man weit hinaus ins Meer gehen kann.
Ich habe dort vor 30(!) Jahren im Sommer mit Pose und Garnele 2 Hornhechte gefangen und mit Grundblei und Muschelfleisch direkt an der Buhne einige kleinere Plattfische.Falls die Buhnen noch nicht dem blanken Hans zum Opfer gefallen sind, würde ich es dort einmal mit leichtem Geschirr auf obengenannte Fische versuchen.Petri!Hummer
[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Hummer am 22-06-2001 um 12:47.]


----------



## Bjoerrn (25. Juni 2001)

Danke für die Info&acute;s! Leider hat sich am Wochenende eine Änderung ergeben. Wenn, dann bietet sich die Möglichkeit nach Amrum, und nicht nach Borkum zu fahren. Aber wahrscheinlich wird eh nicht&acute;s draus. Am Wochenende hab ich mich mal über&acute;s Haiangeln vor Borkum schlau gemacht. Dieser Kapitän Ney war damals wohl der erste, auf dessen Kutter beim Makrelenangeln zufällig ein kleiner Hundshai gelandet wurde. Danach wurde gezielt, und mit guten Erfolgen auf Hai (bis 2 Meter Länge!)  geangelt. Die Info&acute;s stammen jedoch aus einem Blinker-Sonderheft von Anfang der 80er Jahre. Wie es heute dort aussieht, würde mich auch mal interessieren. Aber wie gesagt, leider wird es dieses Jahr wohl nichts! Trotzdem Danke!Gruß
Björn


----------

